# Swissvax Wheel Wax



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anybody tried it before? Worth getting??..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

every detail....
definetly....

and superb value..

in fact they use them in pret a manger in berkeley square london to baste the pastries with..!!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

a little better than Poorboys wheel sealent 

Si


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> every detail....
> definetly....
> 
> and superb value..
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Its the nuts!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> every detail....
> definetly....
> 
> and superb value..
> ...


Think you mean brushes don't you Marc? :lol:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

...lol.

WHEEL WAX not wheel brush. 

stop sniffing the waxes


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ah sheet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Listen im in bed in bandages doped up to my eyes with cocodamol so let me off this one!!!!










Plus too much time on my hands plus laptop plus 5.15am bed time is taking toll!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Autobahn is as good as it gets on wheels, well unless you use Divine on them instead


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Agreed - It's great stuff, far more durable than one might expect a 'wax' to be in such an environment, It lasted a good six months on my split rimzzz


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I must admit i played with Pauls and the finish it gave was quite superb and it went along way aswell.....and i loved the smell....


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

What happened to the leg Marc


----------



## Mr P (Aug 22, 2007)

Just bought a set of MTM Alloys for my RS4 and waxed them up with the Swissvax Wheel wax, it is proving to be good, i'm happy look :-D


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pro-detailing said:


> What happened to the leg Marc


I damaged the cartlidge and also had a ripped miniscus tear or something...

Still i now have 2 weeks to a month off work all paid so yippee much surfing to be had!!!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Two coats of Jetseal topped off with Autobahn for me.
Finish is superb on my bimmer rims. Really brings a fantastic shine. Damn easy to keep clean and lasts months. Oh and is does smell good enough to eat....


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Is it really only 50ml though? Tiny pot!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Is it really only 50ml though? Tiny pot!


Yes its a small pot but I'm less than 1/4 of the way through my pot and over 100 wheels done with it, so as they say a little goes a long way


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

^ Gary's spot on - it goes miles.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

My shopping for Swissvax is starting to get bigger!!..


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Is ther a major diff with wheel wax and body wax? I have Poorboys Polish and nattys wax. Can this be used?

I have used the polish, it came up clean but didnt leave much of a wax behind so it was still hard to clean the wheels.

I have a type r and the wheels are a nightmare!! I get lots of brakedust and if i dont wash the car for two weeks im spending atleast 20 mins on each wheel!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

vxrmarc said:


> I damaged the cartlidge and also had a ripped miniscus tear or something...
> 
> Still i now have 2 weeks to a month off work all paid so yippee much surfing to be had!!!


Bad luck mate, hope for a quick recovery :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

As far as the much difference between wheel and body wax, in terms of Swissvax isn't Swissvax Wheel Wax just a small tub of Swissvax Shield?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> As far as the much difference between wheel and body wax, in terms of Swissvax isn't Swissvax Wheel Wax just a small tub of Swissvax Shield?


Nope, looks & smells completely different, i tried jetseal on one side & autobahn on t'other, big difference in a) cleanliness of wheels after a week & b) ease of cleaning

Gets a 5* rating from me...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> I must admit i played with Pauls and the finish it gave was quite superb and it went along way aswell.....and i loved the smell....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Should i be trying this insted of Zaino (AIO, Z" then CS) after my current trial of Polycharged Carlack AIO and SG?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Should i be trying this insted of Zaino (AIO, Z" then CS) after my current trial of Polycharged Carlack AIO and SG?


Prepare to be blown away with the Z on wheels mate :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so looks like 3 contenders then....

1. Jetseal
2. Zaino - but do you need them all or just CS
3. Autobahn

do they all just PW clean?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there a big difference in performance on wheel sealent to generaly body wax?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

For the Zaino I'd say you want one of the proper sealants i.e. Z2 or Z5 with ZFX and then Z-CS if you want to top up. This probably means that in terms of price you'll only want to do it if your going to invest in the system for your cars bodywork too.

Been a month now and I can still jetwash the wheels clean with a Z-CS top up of the underlying Zaino which has been on since March (I tend to go in 6 month cycles, although it seems able to last longer).


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Kap01 said:


> Is there a big difference in performance on wheel sealent to generaly body wax?


The Collinites for example are good for about 10-12 weeks in my experience, a good sealant will last you longer.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

For those who have use Swissvax for a while, if putting Autobahn on your alloys do you use cleaner fluid on them first?

Darren


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Yes cleaner fluid before wax even autobahn.

nortonski, I wonder if your comparison of autobahn and shield were the old or new version of shield, as they used to be too alike to be different (if it looks like a stick, feels like a stick, smells like a stick then its a stick if you get my gist)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Gary have you ever used the Swissvax wood wax?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Gary have you ever used the Swissvax wood wax?


mmmm, the wood wax smells awesome, I will be testing this out soon, but if its anything like the rest of the Swissvax range its going to be just perfect!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Yep wood wax is to die for, in fact I'd like to have a wooden car just to use loads of it, the finish is as good as you'd expect, and yes Paul I think you'll find the same


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Miracle said:


> mmmm, the wood wax smells awesome, I will be testing this out soon, but if its anything like the rest of the Swissvax range its going to be just perfect!


I agree I had a whiff of it at the weekend when I went to see Envy (Tim) off here.

To be honest I was interested in giving my living room table a coat of this (hangs head in shame). I was very interested to read that the instructions on the back say you should use cleaner fluid too, that did surprise me, never would have thought that cf was compatible with wood.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Yes cleaner fluid before wax even autobahn.
> 
> nortonski, I wonder if your comparison of autobahn and shield were the old or new version of shield, as they used to be too alike to be different (if it looks like a stick, feels like a stick, smells like a stick then its a stick if you get my gist)


My Shield looks & smells EXACTLY like BoS, however my Autobahn smells like Cola Cubes , is dryer than shield (more crumbly in comparison).

Actually they are the same colour, it's my screen wax that's a different colour.

My initial thoughts were that they could be very similar waxes & to be honest, I cant tell the difference between the look, feel & smell of BoS & Shield, perhaps the finish will be better, I'll let you know once I've put it on


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EUREKA!!!

I was trying to think of the smell and it is cola cubes....


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Thats it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EUREKA!!!
> 
> I was trying to think of the smell and it is cola cubes....


AT LAST!!! Me too...

You are correct my first 'Shield' does seem like the exact same stuff as Wheel Wax, but the new one is completely different.

Woodwax is awesome and yes I have used it on the dining room table! It goes absolutely miles and the pot I have is less than 25% gone after 4.5 years.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> I damaged the cartlidge and also had a ripped miniscus tear or something...
> 
> Still i now have 2 weeks to a month off work all paid so yippee much surfing to be had!!!


Awww

no wonder i didn't see one of your weekly entrys in the showroom..

Hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you apply it? applicator pad?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

I shall be getting some of this I assume 2 coats is best?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I put it on using my fingers.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

An applicator pad will be fine


----------

